# Obscure part troubles



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I need some hlep on this. I can't find anything in the FSM on it. I've still been having trouble with the car. I have today off from work so I went out to see if I can't figure it out. Upon onpening the door I noticed that the battery was dead. So I popped the hood and starting checking wires and stuff. I noticed that the wire that connects to the distributor was a little frayed where the blue connector. I check the rest of that wire and it was almost split in two at it's other end. Here is the pic of the wire:Pic 

So my questions are: (1) What is that wire for? Is it a ground of some sort? (2) Could that be a reason why my battery is dead?

I'm going to go to a junkyward this weekend and see if I can't find one there. Any ideas how much this will cost to get it from the $tealership?


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Thats your noise capacitator for your radio, dont worry about that, its nothing to do with that. Easiest way to test for a dead battery is to get in the car shut everything down, shut the doors and open the fue panel and with a multimeter test which fuses are drawing power. That will show you whats using power.

Ive had heaps of days off work and still cant find the source for my problem, im just ordering all new sensors inside and out lol.


----------

